# John Sport 150 Skooter



## Shortguns

Anyone out there have any info on these little skooters? I saw one on the highway, and this is exactly what I want, the only problem is, they only make a 19' skooter now. Anyone know of one for sale? The only info I could get was on the 19'er, and it will run in 1 1/2"-2" and get up in 3"-4". SWEET


----------



## talkshow

thats funny


----------



## L7Dargel

saw one for sale on classif either on here or wadefishing.com


----------



## talkshow

Im pretty sure it is a splash of the 15 ft shallowsport,John Sport were/are made in POC. John Holley had bought mold for 19 but I think he sold JH to Sport Marine so maybe ..............Im getting confused , just find a 15 shallowsport


----------



## d-donaghue

the only way you are going to run in 1.5 to 2" is with your feet.


----------



## Cap10

Those little boats run scarry skinny! They are very dry, extremely stable, and will run through a snot ball! Great boat. Too bad they don't make them any more!


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook

*see this thread*

look here

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=155153


----------



## Sonnysmarine

He Is not making the 15" anymore, yes he sold the mold to J-h marine, He makes a new 19", and now a 21" both with molded front and rear decks. A solid built boat. I have the first boat he built.


----------



## Tankfxr

Sonny and i have been on his boat in some super skinny water at night coming in from a duck hunt. Im not sure the depth but i know it was less then 6 inches probably closer to 3 or 4.


----------



## kcliff

I had the John Sport 15 and really liked it, JH performance makes the 19' and while looking for the 15' i found out jh has plans for the 15 and was suppose to pop a mold a couple weeks back. call them it may be rigged out. i would slap a 90 on it. the 70 worked but the 90 would have been better. Also look at Trans- Baby Cat. I test rode that one and was really impressed. i think i liked it better than my 15' BUT i test rode it with a 90 so of course it ran faster. Anyway the John Sport was a sweet boat. look for the thread called show your scooters or something like that. I sold my scooter to a guy in Brownsville and i guess he is selling it now. It is a great boat has a 70hp suzuki 4stk. it runs about 28-31 depending on weight and conditions. It runs really shaloow about 5-6 in mud. PM if you want more help I wouldnt look past the Tran scooter though.


----------



## kcliff

here is the thread where jfish wants to sell his scooter http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=155153&page=1&pp=10if you have any questions let me know- good luck


----------



## Freshwaterman

I own a 2005 John Sport 150 with a 90hp Johnson. Several custom modifications, making this one of the shallowest running scooters out there. I have been considering selling it toward the end of the year, only because of the need to upgrade to a larger boat. If I could have both, I would definitely keep the scooter. Call or PM if you would like, and I will give you the details. Hard to describe it in words. Todd (361) 218-9560


----------



## Coastline Marine

It's a 15' Shallowsport....nice copy job though


----------



## Freshwaterman

I have some photos to send, but apparently the files are too large for this site?? I am definitely not a computer expert. Maybe you can PM or call me with your personal email address, and I can send them that way. (361) 218-9560


----------



## Freshwaterman

*photos*

Here are a few photos. Figured out how to resize them...


----------



## Capt Scott Hataway

John is working on a new one it will be 20'. check them out he does a nice job on them they are very finished looking. Yes these boats are a copy of a shallow sport but he has made modifications to them such as a larger tunnel etc. In my opinion Johns boats have a more finished cleaner look than the shallow sport. He builts each one himself and he is a perfectionist I think that is what makes the difference. Give him a call shop number 361-983-4546 or his cell 361-935-4323 he also has a web page www.johnsport190.com


----------



## irbjd

Anyone know the price on the 190?


----------



## TKoenig

i think its around 11grand for hull only


----------



## Slimshady

I've got the same hull built by Explorer listed in the classifieds if anyone is interested.

http://2coolfishing.org/classifiedads/index.php?a=2&b=1355


----------



## kcliff

I just stopped by sport marine in Richmond and saw the 15'. They bought all of JH molds and now build them from what i was told. they had a typical rigged 15' with a 90 etec for $19,000. that is with a bob's jackplate and includes a 10yr warranty. Pretty cool offer. I really liked they deck layout. I had a John Sport150 and liked it, but I would pay the difference for this model; it is everything I wish my old scooter was. I need to decide between the JH 15' and Tran baby cat now. Both great boats and companies. If you are looking for something used and not as costly without the warranty and all composite then the old John Sport boats are not a bad option. www.sportmarineonline.com


----------



## Shortguns

TCJay, that is a sweet looking ride, keep me posted on the status. Thanks, Chris


----------



## shoalcat_james

After alot of research, I have found the JohnSport 15'. J.H. Performance is producing them. They are still being built "by customer demand only" But you can still get one. http://sportmarineonline.com/ has them. I have talked to Bob at lenght and plan on making a trip over there to gather more info. He sent me a color info page on them.


----------



## shoalcat_james

This is from the 2009 info brochure that I was sent. Can be built with out the raised console. All option can be done; and on a aluminum Coastline Trailer.


----------



## Justin Timberleg

Shortguns said:


> Anyone out there have any info on these little skooters? I saw one on the highway, and this is exactly what I want, the only problem is, they only make a 19' skooter now. Anyone know of one for sale? The only info I could get was on the 19'er, and it will run in 1 1/2"-2" and get up in 3"-4". SWEET


I dont see it happening with anything more than a skim board, But why would anyone run in 1.5" to 2" anyway..


----------



## Kwhitley

So is jh building a hull 21' like the jh19/shallowsport. Any pics.


----------



## shoalcat_james

They build 2 scooter style JS-15 and JS-19. They have 3 tunnel V's J.H. B-190, B-210 and B-240. I can print a page on the 21 tunnel V if thats what your looking for. These are all built 100% composite materials; with a limited 10 yr hull warranty. For info purposes only. This is off a brochure I received and I do not work for or sell these boats.


----------



## shallowgal

We designed and build the boats that these boats were copied/splashed from....and I'd be crazy to tell you they will run through less than 2" of water.

If anyone would like info on the _original_ 15' Scooter PM me or call 956-233-9489 and we'll hook you up.

Just sayin'


----------



## 24Buds

Justin Timberleg said:


> I dont see it happening with anything more than a skim board, But why would anyone run in 1.5" to 2" anyway..


 Right. Why would you want to run that skinny? Honest question. Not tryin to stir it up. I just don't see why that would be useful unless you got into a cove, tide slipped out from ya and had no choice.....but you couldn't get her planed out from a hull shot anyway could ya?

Just asking as I run a kayak, and would like to buy a skinny boat some day, but 2 inches..or even less than a foot you would pole or troll to your spot....an I wrong on this?


----------



## shoalcat_james

Theres only been about 3 places that I can say its nice to be able to run 2-3"s. Cut over to a cove "back lake" on the south shore line in Matagorda West Bay and have to cross a sand bar to get there. But I do know its about 1 1/2'-2' foot deep once I get there. Anothere is jumping thru the spoiled area off the ICW in West gaveston Bay. The last is cutting into West Bay Matagorda out of the diversion channel. I always run with my motor all the way up thru there, but when up have to move over to mis a floating log; better be glad you can run on spit.


----------



## jdsuperbee

FYI, coming in and out of POC last week, John had a little scooter sitting out by the road for sale. It's not 15' though. It looks to be about 10-12', is lime green and white. It has not been fitted out at all, just hull and console.


----------



## shoalcat_james

I went over to Sport Marine Saturday. Walk the yard and fab shop with John. Super nice guy. Talked all options over on a boat. Watching how they carried themselves on the floor; if nothing else I would use them for repairs. "motors or fiberglass"


----------



## FISHFOOT

shoalcat_james said:


> I went over to Sport Marine Saturday. Walk the yard and fab shop with John. Super nice guy. Talked all options over on a boat. Watching how they carried themselves on the floor; if nothing else I would use them for repairs. "motors or fiberglass"


Watching how they carry themselves on the floor? ***? sounds like your looking for a bride not a boat........just buy one already and shut up! geez.


----------



## shoalcat_james

It blows my mind that how many people rather worry about a person post then to hold a debate on a open forum. I thought a forum is where people come to knock around ideals and debate points of view. If you dint like what people have to say, then change the channel. Geez eat my shorts!


----------



## shoalcat_james

FISHFOOT said:


> Watching how they carry themselves on the floor? ***? sounds like your looking for a bride not a boat........just buy one already and shut up! geez.


I guess it's nice to see a dealer unlike most I have dealth with anwser direst questions with out him- halling around. A guy ask a price and was answered on the spot with a price. Didn't have to sit a hour a wait to fig a price out of a book. Straight talk is in my book, a better way of business then anything. "Eat my shorts" ***?! But I would have to wonder the age I am debating with? Eat my shorts would be something my son would had said back when he was 9! Humm...


----------



## bb1234

I think their website is down. Does he still make the 18?


----------



## jtsgear

*John Sport 190*

Took delivery of this one Nov 2008...GREAT shallow water boat!


----------



## fishin shallow

Wow thats a good looking rig


----------



## bb1234

X2


----------



## FISHFOOT

shoalcat_james said:


> I guess it's nice to see a dealer unlike most I have dealth with anwser direst questions with out him- halling around. A guy ask a price and was answered on the spot with a price. Didn't have to sit a hour a wait to fig a price out of a book. Straight talk is in my book, a better way of business then anything. "Eat my shorts" ***?! But I would have to wonder the age I am debating with? Eat my shorts would be something my son would had said back when he was 9! Humm...


lOl yea? well it's still funny.

NOW **** AND BUY A BOAT ALREADY!


----------



## FISHFOOT

jtsgear said:


> Took delivery of this one Nov 2008...GREAT shallow water boat!


How is the performance?


----------



## jtsgear

*JS190*

EXCELLENT! Runs extremely shallow - as long as I'm on plane with the motor jacked up I can un in 2 inches of water. Hole shot can be done in 4-6 inches easily. Due to the hull design the boat does not "skid" through the turns and really bites in the turns. Hulll weight (dry) is approximately 500lbs and motor another 410lbs...with the jack plate, power pole, aluminum work total weight is slightly over 1100-1200 lbs. Four stroke Suziki DF140 is very smooth, plenty of power for this hull and extremely quiet...wide open throttle with just me on the boat is ~49/50mph....

Thanks for the comliments guys and good luck with your purchase.


----------



## FISHFOOT

jtsgear said:


> EXCELLENT! Runs extremely shallow - as long as I'm on plane with the motor jacked up I can un in 2 inches of water. Hole shot can be done in 4-6 inches easily. Due to the hull design the boat does not "skid" through the turns and really bites in the turns. Hulll weight (dry) is approximately 500lbs and motor another 410lbs...with the jack plate, power pole, aluminum work total weight is slightly over 1100-1200 lbs. Four stroke Suziki DF140 is very smooth, plenty of power for this hull and extremely quiet...wide open throttle with just me on the boat is ~49/50mph....
> 
> Thanks for the comliments guys and good luck with your purchase.


Is that a 18 footer?


----------



## shoalcat_james

Mr eat my short " you Bart Simpson" when you a have a location " your moms house" at 38 yrs old. I know u don't hold enough maturity to hold a decent conversation. I'm sorry my wording of not enough ***.'s has offended u. 

Now, about the Boats, no they don't make a 18' they make the 19 John Sport and 19 Tunnel V. They also make some larger tunnel V's. JH Preformance bought the molds a few yrs back on the two JS series boats. I saw the JS-19 at there shop the other day; had a 150 TRP on it. Was nice. Rockportmarineinc.com has a nice JS-19 on there web site with a Evinrude 150 H.O. on it. Hope this helps.


----------



## FISHFOOT

shoalcat_james said:


> Mr eat my short " you Bart Simpson" when you a have a location " your moms house" at 38 yrs old. I know u don't hold enough maturity to hold a decent conversation. I'm sorry my wording of not enough ***.'s has offended u.
> 
> Now, about the Boats, no they don't make a 18' they make the 19 John Sport and 19 Tunnel V. They also make some larger tunnel V's. JH Preformance bought the molds a few yrs back on the two JS series boats. I saw the JS-19 at there shop the other day; had a 150 TRP on it. Was nice. Rockportmarineinc.com has a nice JS-19 on there web site with a Evinrude 150 H.O. on it. Hope this helps.


Mr.Candy Arse...****! and shall i tell her hi for you?
Now,thank you very much for the info.I didn't know they made a 19ft in a flush deck.


----------



## Reel Bender

Good Info. despite the fact someone has to stir the pot for no apparent reason.
I saw a 15 ft Johnsport a few years ago and was impressed and curous about performance. 

I want a smaller more efficient boat, so when it's just me. The 23 footer, eats a lot of fuel for one just to run around in.


----------



## goin' skinny

very few boats run in less than 3" of water and even less get up in 4-5" of water(if any). be careful of those boat manufacturers that claim these kind of numbers. there are a lot of shallow runners out there these days and it comes down to what kind of fishing you do, how comfortable or dry do you want to be and something to keep in mind is how well the boat is built. 

buy a boat that has been around and held up to the rigors of bay use in shallow water. some of the shallow runners these days "run shallow" but lack the durability to last with frequent use in skinny water use. good luck with your purchase.


----------



## shoalcat_james

If it's not the "proven" brand might leave you high and dry. What, wait; need more Koolaid to drink! LOL


----------



## bb1234

Nice thing about my old shallow sport 15, & sure the Johnsport 15 is I never once was worried about running her wherever I saw water, & never worried about getting out of anywhere-while I never went ridiculously shallow, just never worried about getting out..


----------



## kemahguy

*JohnSport Boats*

I've had my 15' johnsport for a few months now and wanted to share my experiences w/ it. I couldn't be happier about the performance and used it in all sorts of conditions and locations throughout this past fall and winter. The 115 e-tec really works well on this boat and I now fully appreciate the power and efficiency of this big motor on this little boat. It only has a 15 gallon tank and I've never gone through full tank of gas even after whole entire day of chasing birds all around the bays, I was very impressed by this! The boat is very stable and surprisingly dry even in rough conditions. It's exciting that they're going to make this boat again, I would highly recommend one.


----------



## Reel Bender

Nice Scooter, like the the color of the motor logo.



kemahguy said:


> I've had my 15' johnsport for a few months now and wanted to share my experiences w/ it. I couldn't be happier about the performance and used it in all sorts of conditions and locations throughout this past fall and winter. The 115 e-tec really works well on this boat and I now fully appreciate the power and efficiency of this big motor on this little boat. It only has a 15 gallon tank and I've never gone through full tank of gas even after whole entire day of chasing birds all around the bays, I was very impressed by this! The boat is very stable and surprisingly dry even in rough conditions. It's exciting that they're going to make this boat again, I would highly recommend one.


----------



## jtsgear

Goin'Skinny....you obviously don't run a skinny water boat 'cause if you did you'd know that these boats will run extremely shallow and thin...not trying to be obtuse but bud it's just not the truth...I'll take my JS190 out any day and run through 2" of water easily...


----------



## goin' skinny

jtsgear said:


> Goin'Skinny....you obviously don't run a skinny water boat 'cause if you did you'd know that these boats will run extremely shallow and thin...not trying to be obtuse but bud it's just not the truth...I'll take my JS190 out any day and run through 2" of water easily...


i was not being disrespectful to you or anyone else in my post. i did not call you out about what you said in yours. i was merely giving the OP some advice. in my post i said beware of "manufacturers claims" about shallow water performance. i stand by what i said about the less than 3" of water comment (for most boats) and on a hard bottom you would be hard pressed to get up in 4-6" without total blowout. i would think that at 4-6" you would be flat on the bottom.

i own an 18' redfish line majek with a 115 hp johnson, loaded it will float in 6". i could run right along side you anywhere you go.

the johns boats are good boats to my knowledge. i have not ridden in one so i cannot speak to there capabilities. i have ridden in some shallow sport knockoffs and they handled well. the johns boat bottom is patterned after shallow sport with some modifications.

i have a good friend that bought a shallow sport knockoff (not a johns boat) and he would agree with me that his boat would not do what the manufacturer claimed and would not hold up due to poor craftsmanship of the hull. he has since sold this boat.

i had no intentions of hijacking someones thread either. i was only passing on some advice and my opinion. :cheers:


----------



## shoalcat_james

*My new baby*

Here she is guys. My new baby.

2010 John Sport 15' made by J.H. Performance.

115hp Evinrude E-Tec H.O.

A special thanks to John at Sport Marine, Richmond Tx. Awesome group of people to work with.

Jack at Specialty Aluminum Works. "beautiful work" Thank you.


----------



## Bocephus

Well I hope it's a great boat James....if not I'm sure you'll be on here pizzin & moanin about it like you did the little Shoalwater....lol.


----------



## kemahguy

*15' Johnsport*

I love that boat! It's just like mine and I know you'll enjoy the heck out of it. The 115 is a really good fit for that boat, it's super efficient and the hole shot is about as good as it gets.


----------



## shoalcat_james

LMAO, This is 2funny, I just made $20.00 bucks. Thank you. I knew I could not post one thing about this boat with out the first post jumping on the Shoalwater kick. People on this board look for stuff to remark negatively about.


----------



## shoalcat_james

Thanks Kemah, I'm sure proud of the way it turn out.


----------



## Bocephus

shoalcat_james said:


> LMAO, This is 2funny, I just made $20.00 bucks. Thank you. I knew I could not post one thing about this boat with out the first post jumping on the Shoalwater kick. People on this board look for stuff to remark negatively about.


Just messing with you James, not trying to be negative. You took enough abuse on the Shoalwater thread...lol

That JH is nice, good luck with her !


----------



## pmgoffjr

Running in ultra skinny water take a bit more effort in setup. And 2" isn't impossible, you'd need low water pickups, a proper 4 blade cleaver type prop, and as little weight as possible.


----------



## shoalcat_james

JS-15 by J.H. Performance


----------



## GringoViejo

I was at Sport Marine the other day picking up some parts and saw your boat, it is sharp and should scoot with a 115. 

Enjoy


----------



## Shallow Sport68

Man thats a huge console.


----------



## shoalcat_james

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Man thats a huge console.


So is your mouth. All you ever do is talk smack. So sad to live a life as a hater. You don't say anything that holds credit. So sad. But, I guess if it was a more expensive Shallow Sport; it would be just right.


----------



## shoalcat_james

Thanks ******. Yeah I really like it.


----------



## Shallow Sport68

shoalcat_james said:


> So is your mouth. All you ever do is talk smack. So sad to be live a life as a hater. You don't say anything that holds credit. So sad. But, I guess if it was a more expensive Shallow Sport; it would be just right.


Nice boat man,i said the console was huge.. as in a lot of storage ....geez.........:spineyes:


----------



## JLKing

jtsgear said:


> EXCELLENT! Runs extremely shallow - as long as I'm on plane with the motor jacked up I can un in 2 inches of water. Hole shot can be done in 4-6 inches easily. Due to the hull design the boat does not "skid" through the turns and really bites in the turns. Hulll weight (dry) is approximately 500lbs and motor another 410lbs...with the jack plate, power pole, aluminum work total weight is slightly over 1100-1200 lbs. Four stroke Suziki DF140 is very smooth, plenty of power for this hull and extremely quiet...wide open throttle with just me on the boat is ~49/50mph....
> 
> Thanks for the comliments guys and good luck with your purchase.


Umm...

J&H claims a hull weight of 800lbs for the JS190, so you are wrong about the 500lbs hull weight..

I have the actual Shallow Sport version of your boat (18.6 Classic), which is lighter by 50lbs, plus I have a Yammi 115 2 stroke which comes in around 275lbs. My boat is bare bones, with no platforms, no power pole or any extras.

My boat, which weighs around 200lbs less than yours will not draft 4"-6" of water, much less get up. It's more like an honest 6"-7", and requires slightly more to get up, depending on the prop and the bottom.

It will run ankle deep (3"-4") on a hard sand bottom, but once the hull starts dragging, you better find the nearest exit...

The Shallow Sport hulls (and the various copies) are among the very best shallow water hulls on the water, but they won't come close to a 4" sitting draft or running 1.5" on a hard sand bottom over a sustained distance. Maybe it would blast out of 4" of extremely soft mud, but I've never ran it in those conditions.

I have 300 hours on this boat in less than 2 years, and I would be happy to demo it's performance to anyone in Corpus who would be interested.

I'm not looking to argue, but people use this forum for researching information and I feel they deserve accurate information.


----------



## Shallow Sport68

He has the 15 ft...


----------



## JLKing

Shallow Sport68 said:


> He has the 15 ft...


Why are his posts titled "JS190", and he has pictures of an 18.6 scooter?


----------



## jmex

He sank his first boat, built his second, then bought a Ranger and now this. Mind you this has all occured within the last two years. So, maybe he's confused, but it's a nice boat with a HUGE console for storage. I think Shoalcat Jane finally got it right. Good for him.



JLKing said:


> Why are his posts titled "JS190", and he has pictures of an 18.6 scooter?


----------



## JLKing

jmex said:


> He sank his first boat, built his second, then bought a Ranger and now this. Mind you this has all occured within the last two years. So, maybe he's confused, but it's a nice boat with a HUGE console for storage. I think Shoalcat Jane finally got it right. Good for him.


I know Shoalcat James has the 15'.

I was referring to JTSGear with JS190 and 140 Suzuki.

Nice boats, regardless...


----------



## Shallow Sport68

.


----------



## gibbsb

*John Sport 150*

This was an amusing thread concerning the John Sport 150 and its successor from JH Performance. I have an '04 built by John Hobbs in POC and overall it is a very good fishing platform. There is a lot of misinformation in the previous posts.
1. The boat will run in 2-3" of water IF you are on a soft bottom and you are not that shallow for very long. Stay that shallow too long and there is not enough water in the tunnel for the prop to do its job.
2. The boat will not get up in 4-6" of water unless the bottom is extremely soft mud or sand and you do not mind replacing the water pump impellor on a frequent basis. 8-10" is more realistic.
3. I don't want to be on the boat at the speeds talked about by some. I have a 90hp Johnson 2-stroke and anything above 35 the boat gets very squirrelly. A little over 30 is a nice comfortable speed. I think anything over a 90hp is taking a big risk. My boat is rated for 90, perhaps the JH version has a higher rating.
4. Like all tunnel hull boats, this boat will swap ends very easily when turning if you are not careful.

I would add a couple of comments of my own:
1. The boat will beat you up in rough water. I've had the boat in 6' seas at 3mph and felt very safe. Any faster and you will bury the bow on every wave. Run fast in a moderate chop and you will need a chiropractor.
2. The boat is very noisy at anchor. Wave slap is really bad. Anchoring from one of the stern cleats is much quieter if your raise the motor. 
3. The boat is light enough that if I get it stuck, I can usually get it to deeper water by myself. My wife has had to help a couple of times, but we did have to ask for assistance after getting stick going into Pringle earlier in the year. I hated to ask for help, but it was really glued to the muck. 
4. Why buy a shallow running boat and then add a couple a hundred pounds of aluminum, trolling motor with extra battery, livewell and power pole. With all that weight, I doubt that it is still a shallow running boat.
5. I have had the boat since '04 and know what I am talking about. The other stuff is wishful thinking by the owner or the manufacturer.


----------



## commtrd

I have a Shallowsport 15 and it will NOT get up on plane in 3" of water. It won't float in 3" of water either. It has gotten me out of places I had no business being in but it is not an air boat. Try running inch and a half and you're stuck. Promise.


----------



## commtrd

There is no sense in running a 115 on such a small boat. Kind of defeats the whole idea behing a scooter to over-power it. The 90 eTec on my boat is more than sufficient for my boat. Really. For truly running skinny it is best to have less weight on the stern. Another thing is all these knockoffs. It may be legal but it is not ethical.


----------



## gibbsb

*John Sport 15 just traded in*

I know this is an old thread, but for anyone looking for this boat, I just traded mine in to Rockport Marine. It has a 90 Johnson 2-stroke, Minn Kota SP 55 w/i-pilot and Lowrance Elite 5 DSI. This is one of the originals built by John Hobbs in POC. Sweet little boat. Just wanted something a little bigger with a K-top. Got a Tran Cat 18SVT.


----------



## dolch

many of the 115's weight the same as the 90's

depends on the brand outboard.

if the weights the same, I'll take more ponies every time.


----------



## commtrd

JLKing said:


> Umm...
> 
> J&H claims a hull weight of 800lbs for the JS190, so you are wrong about the 500lbs hull weight..
> 
> I have the actual Shallow Sport version of your boat (18.6 Classic), which is lighter by 50lbs, plus I have a Yammi 115 2 stroke which comes in around 275lbs. My boat is bare bones, with no platforms, no power pole or any extras.
> 
> My boat, which weighs around 200lbs less than yours will not draft 4"-6" of water, much less get up. It's more like an honest 6"-7", and requires slightly more to get up, depending on the prop and the bottom.
> 
> It will run ankle deep (3"-4") on a hard sand bottom, but once the hull starts dragging, you better find the nearest exit...
> 
> The Shallow Sport hulls (and the various copies) are among the very best shallow water hulls on the water, but they won't come close to a 4" sitting draft or running 1.5" on a hard sand bottom over a sustained distance. Maybe it would blast out of 4" of extremely soft mud, but I've never ran it in those conditions.
> 
> I have 300 hours on this boat in less than 2 years, and I would be happy to demo it's performance to anyone in Corpus who would be interested.
> 
> I'm not looking to argue, but people use this forum for researching information and I feel they deserve accurate information.


 This man be telling the truth. I once owned a SS 15 and there was no way it was running in under 2" and I know I tried. Getting to try to push that boat to deeper water reinforced that fact... Really 4" should just about be the practical limit for any boat to run in including jet drives IMHO. Of course ya know what they say about opinions...


----------



## Sgrem

Holy thread resurrection bat man....


----------



## Jcorky13

*runnin skinny*

My majek 18RFL will run in 2-3in. Ive done it multiple times but then again ive got a jet drive...... hehehe:bounce:8:bounce::bounce:


----------



## pmgoffjr

Anyone who thinks they're getting up in hard sand in 3" with a prop is confused. And anyone who doubts a jet can't, please let me know and we'll demonstrate in less than five minutes. It's just physics, that prop is 13" in diameter, and needs a good portion of that to operate in, there's no water feeding a tunnel, where's it coming from? The jet just needs a lateral film of water which isn't much. 

Different ways.


----------



## Bowmaddness

I have johnsport 15. With a 115 etec on it. From orignal john when he owned the.boat. i am willing to sell. Message me for details


----------

